# Happy B-day Aquaman



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bill, love u lots my friend


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bill ... You don't look a day over 60


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Bill. How's it feel to finally call 40 year olds, "Spring Chickens". I guess we can officially calll you "Captain Spry". LOL.....










Happy Birthday, my friend.

Stuart


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day Old Feller!!!!
We'll have to get together & I'll buy ya a Geritol!!!
Cheers Buddy!!!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

happy b-day 
[email protected]!


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh happy day!!! Hopes its a great one!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bill!

May this be a prosperous year for you and your room mates (fishes)


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B Day Bill


John


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bill


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not even going to TRY to top Stuart's post......that's just classic.

All the very, very best to you my friend. Hope you get everything you want and then some  Cheers to a hundred more.......

Shelley, the furbeast and the scaled ones


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> I'm not even going to TRY to top Stuart's post......that's just classic.
> 
> All the very, very best to you my friend. Hope you get everything you want and then some  Cheers to a hundred more.......
> 
> Shelley, the furbeast and the scaled ones


Hopefully Bill won't crap himself laughing hysterically !

On a serious note, Bill I'll bring your vid back to trade for the another one of the BBC series.

Stuart


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bill. Enjoy the beautiful day.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bill I hope you get lots of fishy stuff and more.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Bill 

Cheers!!!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL .....thats some Cake  . Thanks for the b-day greetings  they made my day!!

My Name is bill ...I am dyslexic and am 35years old today .


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

your looking pretty good for 35 bill . happy b-day im gonna come look at your tanks soon .


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

happy bday buddy!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy birthday! I gota come get that tank from you... lol


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> LOL .....thats some Cake  . Thanks for the b-day greetings  they made my day!!
> 
> My Name is bill ...I am dyslexic and am 35years old today .


So what you're saying is that you're actually 53 (my dyslexic friend). Hell you must fart dust and piss oil then ! LOL......

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Happy Bill... Finally you can honestly call yourself a dirty old man...

Enjoy!!!

Dean


----------



## redsnapper (May 12, 2010)

Happy B-Day Bill 
Hope to see you soon,


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bill, hope you had a great day!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bill Hope you have a great day


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday my friend & I hope you still remember what you did today, tomorrow


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B day Bill....


----------



## Betta Boy (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Bill, hope you're having a great Bday weekend!!! 

Wallace


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

you did it...another year...woohoo!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks again for the wishes and dig's . 
My day started with a head ache , that lingered till Lisa came by . And the awsome preson that she is took Dawn and I out for dinner to a nice little place in New West. MMMMM good food !!....Thanks Lisa 

Birthday presents ...besides the ones I can't mention ....
I jokenly Said to the better half..."Gee honey...I was just thinking instead of selling the 124 why don't I just fill it up where it sits" ( new spot in front of window ) Thinking I would get the rolling of eyes look ,before the look of death ...she said "Sure I guess that could be one of your Birthday presents" . LMAO now I am not to sure what I want to do with it
So my day was pretty darn good in the long run 
Thanks again every one.Have a SUPER SUNDAY!!!
bill


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

better late than never!happy birthday, bill!


----------

